# Top Gear - the one where they race the bullet train



## Crispy Rice (Apr 28, 2009)

When Clarkson put the car in race mode, he says "...then put the traction control in race..." but actually turns it off.  the rascal! Doesn't he know about the warrenty (JOKE).

(yes i am bored today...)


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

You sad git, i noticed that also. I just watched it as i'm having a lazy day and there was nothing else on. i used to have it on my sky+ but had my box changed recently so lost all my fav programmes.

Is it me or has the music score been changed from the when it was 1st shown. Dont answer that because i know it has, the question is does anybody know why?


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Haha I just noticed that too. Just made my girlfriend sit through it again!:thumbsup:


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

SamboGrove said:


> Haha I just noticed that too. Just made my girlfriend sit through it again!:thumbsup:


She must really love you!


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Prefer the following episode where Jez's head nearly falls off. Got that episode on numerous devices.


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

sin said:


> You sad git, i noticed that also.


Glad it's not just me then.


----------



## diddy_p (Oct 5, 2006)

sin said:


> Is it me or has the music score been changed from the when it was 1st shown. Dont answer that because i know it has, the question is does anybody know why?


It has indeed changed. I recorded it on my Mac's EyeTV when it FIRST aired in 2008! i've also watched it many times when rerun on Dave or BBC even and youre right, the song has changed. such is my veneration to the GTR, just cant get myself to sell my porsche 993 and get one though! next couple of years maybe though, just maybe when the MY11 depreciates enough!


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

I think it was probably changed because of Clarkson's allegedly homophobic comments about the Elton John song


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Still waiting for some recognition from the team for giving them the idea. Grrr.... 

I did the equivalent of that run in a red R35 GTR on 14 January 2008 and posted the thread here on GTROC. In reverse, Tokyo (Makuhari Messe, Auto Salon) to Okayama, 800km.
From post #49~
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/87903-messing-around-red-one-4.html


The R35 thread itself started in December 2007 when we did a run to a wedding in Hiroshima.
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/87903-messing-around-red-one.html


----------

